# Want TiVo sooo bad!



## bycbook (Jan 22, 2009)

I have JUST BASIC cable and that is my only choice. Nothing else is available to me. I have no broadband internet either, don't even have the option. We do have a satellite for a faster internet connection. Can I use tivo? 
Please help! I am stuck in the 20th century!


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

Welcome to the forum. The answer to your question is "yes"...I think. I'm confused though. You mentioned that you don't have "broadband Internet" but that you do have "a satellite for a faster internet connection".  If you mean that you receive your television service via satellite, then the answer would be "No".

However if you have normal cable television service, TiVo works fine with basic cable and will replace your STB (set top box). You don't even need cable, you could just use an antenna...or both.

You don't need a broadband connection for TiVo service (which is required for it to work.) You would need to connect it to a telephone line to allow it to connect to the TiVo servers to download guide info daily as well as periodic updates.

Of course you wouldn't be able to take advantage of a number of services that TiVo can provide without a broadband connection, but otherwise it will work fine. 

If you can elaborate, maybe we can give some additional advice.


----------



## bycbook (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks so much for your response, I am getting my hopes up!
We are not able to get any fast speed internet, always had dial up, so we got a satellite just for a faster speed connection. It is not really fast like broadband, but it is faster than dial up.
We just have basic cable (comcast) nothing else is available to us and they have no plans of upgrading. Don't get me started with that company!
So let me get this straight-I would need to put in another phone line for the tivo? With tivo I can record something while I am watching something else? How many programs can I record at one time? Can I get movies on demand?
I am getting excited, but it is guarded. I have been disappointed so many times.
I have just been reading a little on the tivo web site, I think I found a snag. I think we just have a regular analog phone line! DSL is not available to us, so that would make our phone line analog, right?


----------



## retired_guy (Aug 27, 2004)

DSL is a form of broadband and is digital. But TiVo should work OK with the phone line you have. It just isn't fast enough to download movies, etc. Just add a splitter with another connection jack to your present line for the TiVo. The TiVo makes phone calls in the middle of the night and if you want to use the phone then, it'll try later without a problem.

A TiVo HD records up to two programs at a time and lets you watch a third pre-recorded program. Or if you split the input cable so that it runs to the TV as well as the TiVo, you could record two programs and watch a third "live" program simultaneously. 

Sounds like you only have Comcast analog channels. That is, typically channels with numbers below 100. Perhaps numbers such as 2 to 70 or even less. In this case, you could use a standard Series2 TiVo which would be very inexpensive since obsolete, but it would never support high definition programs and only allows one program to be recorded at a time. (There is a S2 model which supports two recordings assuming you have analog cable but Comcast can change that at any time) My suggestion is to get a TiVo HD which would allow two programs to record, would have more disk storage for programs, and would provide a long useful life due to it's capabilities. It would also support digital channels in case you now have them or Comcast provides them in the future; you'd need to add a cable card (an M-card is best since only one card is then required) to support the digital channels. Look on the internet for the best price for a HD; shouldn't be much over $200.

Note also that the TiVo support costs are identical for the HD as well as any other older S2 models. You'll have to buy this support; either purchase "lifetime" support for the box or probably pay an annual fee. It's the most expensive thing for a TiVo user but worth it; I can't imagine watching TV without my TiVos.

If all you have is basic analog channels, which sounds likely, you will not need any cable cards to record Comcast programming. And the HD will also let you record any over the air programs that exist in your area; if they're high definition over the air which should happen this year, the HD will downgrade the recording output to standard definition so that you can watch the recordings on a standard definition TV. Again, only two programs can record at one time.


----------



## barbeedoll (Sep 26, 2005)

bycbook said:


> Thanks so much for your response, I am getting my hopes up!
> We are not able to get any fast speed internet, always had dial up, so we got a satellite just for a faster speed connection. It is not really fast like broadband, but it is faster than dial up.
> We just have basic cable (comcast) nothing else is available to us and they have no plans of upgrading. Don't get me started with that company!
> So let me get this straight-I would need to put in another phone line for the tivo? With tivo I can record something while I am watching something else? How many programs can I record at one time? Can I get movies on demand?
> ...


I know this is a lot to absorb right at first. The preceding posts give you great information. Just to restate and expand a little --

Don't get confused that you need the phone line to record anything on your TiVo. That is just used once a day for downloading new TiVo guide data. Any regular phone line where you can call out and receive calls will work.

If you get a little device to allow you to plug in two cords to one phone outlet as suggested earlier, you can leave the TiVo plugged in all the time. Usually TiVo does its updates overnight when you won't be using your line.

If a call comes in, or you want to use the phone, during a TiVo update -- the updating automatically stops and you have full use of your phone.

If you would have a strange cord out in a traffic pattern or there is some other reason not to leave the TiVo plugged in to the phone all the time, you can just hook it up once a day and use the screen settings to force the connection to TiVo and download at your convenience.

You can go several days (or even over a week) without a download, but if some shows adjust their times or a network changes the schedule you won't have the updated information to guide your TiVo in its recording selections. Daily is best.

The recordings are not done over the phone line, but rather directly from your cable line.

The analog/digital signal issue has to do with what comes in on your cable connection. In February, cable providers have the option to send only a digital signal. That would mean that unless you have a cable box between your TiVo and your TV you would need to purchase a converter box.

Some stations are going to continue to send an analog signal as well as a digital signal. Your equipment will use the one with which it is compatible. Call your cable company and ask if they will send only digital or if they will send both.

Barbeedoll


----------



## barbeedoll (Sep 26, 2005)

P.S.

If you have a TiVo that has cable cards, you are covered on the digital issue already.

Barbeedoll


----------



## bycbook (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks everybody, just purchased a TiVoHd! I am excited, hope it works, I have my fingers crossed!


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

Great...welcome to the TiVolution! :up:

BTW, since you purchased a TiVo HD you won't have any need for any kind of set top box, etc. to continue to receive television programming after the digital switch-over in February...or June or whenever it happens.

More here: TiVo Digital Support Information

All of the information you need to set up TiVo can be found in the excellent Owner's Manual in the box (as well as everything you need). But if you have any more questions, don't hesitate to drop by.

Enjoy!


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

barbeedoll said:


> The analog/digital signal issue has to do with what comes in on your cable connection. In February, cable providers have the option to send only a digital signal. That would mean that unless you have a cable box between your TiVo and your TV you would need to purchase a converter box.


Actually, not. CATV providers are required to maintain basic analog channels until 2012.


----------



## bycbook (Jan 22, 2009)

Just to update you on the TiVo drama at our house. All was going well until we tried to connect to the phone line. It will not connect. We tried all of the trouble shooting ideas, no luck. I just think we have old, country phone lines and the signal is not going through clearly. We are going to have an additional new phone line put in dedicated to the dvr signal and hope that works.
Any other ideas? I knew this would not be easy.


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

bycbook said:


> Just to update you on the TiVo drama at our house. All was going well until we tried to connect to the phone line. It will not connect. We tried all of the trouble shooting ideas, no luck. I just think we have old, country phone lines and the signal is not going through clearly. We are going to have an additional new phone line put in dedicated to the dvr signal and hope that works.
> Any other ideas? I knew this would not be easy.


If you can make a normal, touch tone telephone call TiVo should be able to connect. You shouldn't have to put in a new line. Whatever the phone company would put in would go through the exact same system, so it would be a waste of money IMHO.

When you say "it will not connect", let us know exactly what is happening.


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

You said, "We do have a satellite for a faster internet connection." You need to expand on that a little bit. The Tivo should be able to use any broadband connection for its daily call, although you may need to open up some ports on whatever router you are using for your broadband connection. What service do you have? What sort of router? Does the satellite receiver have multiple LAN ports or just one LAN port? If you don't have a broadband router attached to the satellite receiver, you may need to get one. They are common as fleas, and can easily be had for under $25. The phone line is certainly an option, but your broadband connection is a better and simpler solution. Before we can really help you at all, however, you need to give us some details. We need service names, device models, and your LAN topology.


----------



## bycbook (Jan 22, 2009)

I have no idea what the answers are to your questions, but I need to find out. I did not consider my satellite connection broadband because it is not that fast. The service is Wildblue, I looked on their web site and they are considered broadband! I did not even consider them. I have contacted them about this and hope to hear from them. Thank you so much Irhorer for jump starting my brain concerning my satellite connection. And I hope I have time to cancel my phone line hook up.


----------



## bycbook (Jan 22, 2009)

Just got off the phone with tivo tech support. Our phone lines are too degraded in order to use tivo! I just knew this would happen.
I am going to follow the Wildblue lead, but I am not hopeful.


----------



## DAccardi (Oct 26, 2008)

Be hopeful, you just need a connection to download program data, not video. What you may need to invest in is an ethernet cord and a router.


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

bycbook said:


> Just got off the phone with tivo tech support. Our phone lines are too degraded in order to use tivo! I just knew this would happen.
> I am going to follow the Wildblue lead, but I am not hopeful.


Here are the instructions for connecting to your broadband service (wirelessly and wired). Once connected TiVo will be able to download the program guide, updates, etc. automatically.

If you're not comfortable doing this yourself I would bet that there's a "techno-geek" type in your neighborhood that would be delighted to set things up for you.


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

bycbook said:


> I have no idea what the answers are to your questions, but I need to find out. I did not consider my satellite connection broadband because it is not that fast.


Broadband service just means it is carried over a wide area network. In consumer terms this only means the connection is available continuously, 24 hours a day.



bycbook said:


> The service is Wildblue, I looked on their web site and they are considered broadband! I did not even consider them. I have contacted them about this and hope to hear from them.


You really don't need to wait for them. You will, however, need a broadband router. Like most broadband providers for residential services, WildBlue only provides one IP address to each of its clients. You'll need a broadband router to enable you to share the IP between your computer, the TiVo,and any other network devices you might add later on.



bycbook said:


> Thank you so much Irhorer for jump starting my brain concerning my satellite connection.


That's LRhorer, if you please. You're welcome. Aside from possibly needing to open some TCP and UDP ports on your router, the installation of the network resources for the TiVo are trivial.


----------



## bycbook (Jan 22, 2009)

Just heard from my satellite company(Wildblue) that I get my internet service from, they do not support 3rd party hardware, and the tivo usage would be over our usage allowance. Well...that means if I get a broadband tuner, I can "borrow" some of the connection? Will they be able to tell that I am doing it? I will need to buy exactly what? 
Sorry LRhorer.
TCP and UDP ports? What does that mean?


----------



## bycbook (Jan 22, 2009)

I have a macintosh computer with airport, can that work?


----------



## TooMuchTime (Jun 29, 2008)

> Just heard from my satellite company(Wildblue) that I get my internet service from, they do not support 3rd party hardware, and the tivo usage would be over our usage allowance.


Sounds like Wildblue is just doing what every provider will tell you. In the 70s, AT&T didn't allow 3rd party answering machines on their lines; they might cause damage. When the lines were no longer the property of AT&T, 3rd party answering machines were attached to the phone lines with no issue. So much for the vendor telling the truth.

However, there is a real possibility that you may exceed your allowance. You need to determine what your monthly allotment is and how much you use. Wildblue should be able to tell you both. Actually, they're _required_ to tell you; you're paying for it.

Tivo doesn't use much in the way of bandwidth. Usually one connection a day to keep the guide up to date.



> I have a macintosh computer with airport...


Ahh! Now we're getting somewhere! An Airport is just Apple's fancy name for a wireless router. _And..._you can get a wireless network adapter made by Tivo! I use one on my Series 3 with no problems. I got mine from a local Radio Shack; they are also available on-line. Check the Tivo Store.

Now - a big HOWEVER...

You need to make sure your version of the Airport is sufficient for use with the Tivo wireless network adapter. I don't want to say it's going to work flawlessly. It may not. If you have a model number it should be easy enough to find out.

So, _*before*_ you buy the Tivo wireless network adapter, let's find out what kind of Airport you have and make the correct decision. If it has connectors available for wired networking, we can check that too. That is, if your Airport is close enough to the Tivo device itself.

We'll get you going yet!


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

Good advice from TooMuchTime (above). When connected via broadband, TiVo contacts the mothership every 15 minutes or so IIRC. However the bandwidth usage is so miniscule that it couldn't impact the OP's data cap if he has one IMO.

I'd go ahead and try the TiVo wireless adapter with the Mac's Airport. Worst case if it doesn't work, it can always be returned within 30 days. My money says it will work though (although the OP might need some assistance with the setup).


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

bycbook said:


> Just heard from my satellite company(Wildblue) that I get my internet service from, they do not support 3rd party hardware


As far as your connection is concerned, the Tivo is justa computer running Linux.



bycbook said:


> and the tivo usage would be over our usage allowance.


'Not for the daily call. The daily call and software updates take very little bandwidth. Downloading video is another matter, but the daily call and software updates are no more than an average bit of web browsing.



bycbook said:


> Well...that means if I get a broadband tuner, I can "borrow" some of the connection?


Not a tuner, a router. More or less, although what is more important is your satellite provider only gives you one IP address. A firewall router will enable several computers (typically over 100 or so) to share one address, as well as the bandwidth, of course.



bycbook said:


> Will they be able to tell that I am doing it?


They could inspect your packets and tell where they are going, but they won't. Even if they did, you aren't doing anything illegal, unethical, or even the slightest bit shady. You will be using standard applications to access public sites for perfectly legitimate purposes. They won't be able to tell, really, that it's a TiVo rather than an ordinary PC transferring the data.



bycbook said:


> I will need to buy exactly what?


A broadband router. There are dozens of models available. Here is a nice inexpensive one. I can't vouch for its operation, but I have a TrendNet managed Gigabit switch, and I love it. Per your next post, however. it seems you have a built-in router, so an external one may not be necessary.



bycbook said:


> TCP and UDP ports? What does that mean?


TCP and UDP are the two most commonly used transport protocols on the internet. All web pages, downloads, etc. are TCP. Network Time Protocol, Voice Over IP, video streaming, and other real-time transfers typically use UDP. The firewall router will have a utility which allows you to open up specific ports so devices can access the internet. Someone here, the device manufacturer's support, or Tivo support can assist you with setting up the ports, if need be. It may work right out of the box.


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

richsadams said:


> I'd go ahead and try the TiVo wireless adapter with the Mac's Airport. Worst case if it doesn't work, it can always be returned within 30 days. My money says it will work though (although the OP might need some assistance with the setup).


Indeed, except that it is clear the OP is not at all familiar with networking. If it is at all convenient, I think it would be better to get everything working with wired connections first, even if he has to move the TiVo temporarily out of the living room to sit it next to the router. Once wired networking is operational, then he can if he chooses get wireless networking up and running.


----------

